# Hedgehog Dryer Buddies!



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

I found these on the website Modcloth.com. They are so cute, plus they eliminate the need for dryer sheets when I wash my cage liners!

[attachment=0:39at3tgu]Tembo 3.jpg[/attachment:39at3tgu]

Sorry the picture is a little blurry, one of my models was not cooperating :roll:


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I have those! I found mine when I was walking through Bed, Bath, & Beyond a few months ago. I don't use dryer sheets anymore for anything.


----------

